# Super Smash Bros. Rumble DS v0.6



## Another World (Nov 4, 2009)

*Super Smash Bros. Rumble DS v0.6*
Update



A Halloween release of SMB:R DS. Please see the change log for information on this update.



Spoiler: Change Log




What's New:
• Collision Detection Added!
• Dynamic Camera Added!
• Character Selection Screen Complete!
• Stage Select Added
• Custom Font Added
• Timer Added
• Basic Character and Stage Attributes System Added (Makes adding them easier and unique), See how Luigi moves slower but jumps higher than Mario
• Save System Added (No use for it yet)
• 21 Characters Added! If you pick a character and it loads Diddy, it means they don't have a strip yet!
• 2 Stages Added!
• Lots of Issues Fixed!
• Basic Control Added!

You can only play as one player, no cpus yet. Don't fret though, the next demo will definitely have cpus (and hopefully some AI). 

CHARACTERS YOU CAN CHOOSE FROM:
• Mario
• Luigi
• Animal Crosser
• Deoxys
• Diddy Kong
• Geno
• Ike
• Jigglypuff
• Knuckles
• Link
• Marth
• Olimar
• Pikachu
• Shadow
• Snake
• Sonic
• Stafy
• Tails
• Toon Link
• Waluigi
• Yoshi

STAGES YOU CAN CHOOSE FROM:
• DK Isle
• Nintendo DS






Download



My Source



Discuss


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 4, 2009)

So there not dead.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

And so it seems. And there sure are a lot of Diddy Kongs...


----------



## rikuumi (Nov 4, 2009)

looks kewl but i quess and i surely know gameplay sucks like all other homebrew random craps expect Warcraft tower defense..


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks amazing to me,to bad I feel ghetto placing home brew on my Acekard... DS games only go on there but one day I will by pass that and try this.


----------



## sconethief (Nov 4, 2009)

d'aw doesnt work on the M3real (yeah I'm cheap :\) even with DSorganize, jsut gives me a black screen.


----------



## HYPERMETAL (Nov 4, 2009)

ah ha! its not dead, it looks alot better. now to just play it....

i would play it...if i could FLIPPING DOWNLOAD IT!


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 4, 2009)

guess i wait for the next release with A.I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and hmm, wonder if they will mod it to be a Mugen DS


----------



## Satangel (Nov 4, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> So there not dead.



Yeah, it's amazing, I thought this would have been dead a long time now.
Well, great for them (and for us) that it's still alive!


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 4, 2009)

x is for jump but.. why does r give me pikachu doing something


----------



## cod4r (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey, this is one of the coders for SSBR, known as Neeher on the SSBR forums.

No, we're not dead, we simply had to do a code remake due to numerous problems caused by Fuzzy's coding. :/

Adding characters and stages is a snap and I am thinking about making it open source when I finish the game. There will be documentation on how to easily add them.

I'm aiming to add fighting with 1 cpu in the next demo and hopefully release it this month. If you have problems, try checking our flashcart compatibility thread in our forums.


----------



## zeromac (Nov 4, 2009)

lol yea i was supproting this acouple of months ago but then i went on to support SSB Clash cos it seemed to have made much much more progress, even then this still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well i still might try this


----------



## cod4r (Nov 4, 2009)

Obviously SSBC is ahead in features for the moment. Their original lead coder was coding for rumble when he left it to make clash because he wanted more open characters. That left the game with only 1 incompetent coder until I decided to take up the project again.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 4, 2009)

Great work, man!
But why did you add like soo much characters and only 2 stages?
Then again I will play this a lot, and I really appreciate your work.


----------



## cod4r (Nov 4, 2009)

The reason for that is because the camera isn't finished and is only set to work with 512x512 stages at the moment. We do have over 80 stages finished and waiting to be put in though. First, I have to finish the camera. I appreciate your support.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Nov 4, 2009)

Huh? Why are half of the characters Diddy Kong? Is it meant to be like that or is it a problem with the emulator I tested it on? Anyway...keep up to good work, I like the wide selection of characters but I'd like Trace to be in as one of the Metroid characters.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> Huh? Why are half of the characters Diddy Kong? Is it meant to be like that or is it a problem with the emulator I tested it on? Anyway...keep up to good work, I like the wide selection of characters but I'd like Trace to be in as one of the Metroid characters.


It's not only you. I tested on no$gba and half the characters became Diddy Kong. I guess it's a bug, cos I don't think it's the emulator's problem.
Oh and is it just me or when you start a battle in solo mode there's only your character in the map? There aren't any CPU...


----------



## cod4r (Nov 4, 2009)

Something tells me you didn't read the first post..


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

Oops, my bad. I didn't read the line when it said that there's no CPU.


----------



## Another World (Nov 4, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Looks amazing to me,to bad I feel ghetto placing home brew on my Acekard... DS games only go on there but one day I will by pass that and try this.



offtopic:
that is really sad. i have 2 8gb msd cards filled with nothing but gba and nds homebrew. you are missing out on a lot of fun with that attitude. your acekard isn't special until you give it some homebrew. any fool can download roms and run them, you don't even need a linker for that.

-another world


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 4, 2009)

They're still alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





? One thing is shure...the design/layout of the menu still looks awesome! Much better than many official Nintendo games!

But, I still think Clash is  a bit better...the main engine behind it is simply better. It has more things to offer, in my opinion (weight, gravitation, etc...).

Oh well, in the end, everyone has to decide which version (Rumble or Clash) they want to use. I personally prefer a clean engine over a fantastic look...but that's just me.


----------



## Diddy_Kong (Nov 4, 2009)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> They're still alive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do people have to chose? Can't they play both? Both games have enough differences so that they will both be fun to play. 


Also, the Diddy Kongs are explained in the first post, as cod4r said.


----------



## Midna (Nov 5, 2009)

Do I ever remember this. I used to be quite an active participant on the SSBR forums. I was quite interested in the project. But after we went through like 5 coders who all eventually quit without adding anything except a few buggy clone characters to the project, I realized that it was all going nowhere. I left. Looks like it's gotten a reboot since then. Still, I don't know if you can ever pull off a decent Smash Bros. on such a limited 2-D environment.

Nevertheless, best of luck Neether

(Also, anyone remember that n00b from the old forums (black_boi) who got mod privileges, wrote in terrible unintelligible English, no grammar, and got his post count through the roof by spending his time on the forum making posts and then immediately deleting them? How he got promoted I will never know.)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy shit this project is alive???

Looks promising, will try next time.


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't see why ninteno doesn't actually make SMBB for DS... it makes no sense not to.


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> I don't see why ninteno doesn't actually make SMBB for DS... it makes no sense not to.


It might take years. Look at Pokemon HG/SS...


----------



## cod4r (Nov 5, 2009)

Midna said:
			
		

> Do I ever remember this. I used to be quite an active participant on the SSBR forums. I was quite interested in the project. But after we went through like 5 coders who all eventually quit without adding anything except a few buggy clone characters to the project, I realized that it was all going nowhere. I left. Looks like it's gotten a reboot since then. Still, I don't know if you can ever pull off a decent Smash Bros. on such a limited 2-D environment.
> 
> Nevertheless, best of luck Neether
> 
> (Also, anyone remember that n00b from the old forums (black_boi) who got mod privileges, wrote in terrible unintelligible English, no grammar, and got his post count through the roof by spending his time on the forum making posts and then immediately deleting them? How he got promoted I will never know.)



I do remember you Midna, we were wondering where you went off to.

Just to clear things up, we never left, we were just taking a break to get better at coding and passing on the torch to someone else. 

BB was demoted a long time ago so I wouldn't worry about him anymore.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Nov 5, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if they did a port of the N64 Smash Bros? they did an amazing job of Super Mario 64 DS and it looked better than the original, they could easily add in extra features from brawl to make it up to date eg final smash, more characters, more stages. Ok they could have been working on Super Mario 64 DS for years but it still shows its possible


----------



## Retal (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not sure those character portraits are to scale.


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2009)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the end it just shows that Nintendo is lazy... I mean there are many fans of the SSB series and if a SSB DS was made Nintendo would make shitloads of money, but they didn't do that.


----------



## Wankare (Nov 5, 2009)

It Doesnt Work in my Acekard2i , it just gives me a black screen..


----------



## Egonny (Nov 5, 2009)

Wankare said:
			
		

> It Doesnt Work in my Acekard2i , it just gives me a black screen..


+1


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Jump Ultimate Stars Still kicks a$$! but great work on this guys! i thought the project was dead months ago! oh well


----------



## Shorkio (Nov 5, 2009)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Wankare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boot it via DsOrganize


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Nov 5, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Supersonicmonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm so a company with the main aim of making money is too lazy to make a game which would earn them billions, well thats a new business strategy
Maybe they have started development and are just being secretive again like so many games before, well we can only hope


----------



## benbop1992 (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh, guys, come on, this is NINTENDO we are on about. They never do the obvious! But if they do, you can make sure it is through Shigaru Miyamoto's many interviews.

Remember pikmin? whan Shgsy mentioned gardening, Pikmin happened.
this has occured many a time, yet i forget most.

I'm getiing old...


----------



## DsHacker14 (Nov 7, 2009)

man im glad they finally decided to update this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now on to downloading it...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 14, 2009)

This is probaly gonna sound really stupid, but why can't I do anything but move and jump?

I want to test some attacks bu nothing's happening. Are the characters unable to do this yet?


----------



## supervegito6547 (Jan 23, 2011)

does this demo work on acekard 2


----------



## supervegito6547 (Jan 23, 2011)

yes jump ultimate stars is a good game i mean like all of shonen jump's anime's and manga all fighting eachother now thats awsome


----------

